# Ferrari 60th



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

anyone get Ferrari 60th bike yet ? I ordered mine back in Aug last yr. still waiting on it. :mad2: jsut wondering if anybody getting his/her bike yet.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

That's a terribly long wait. They expected you to pay in full when ordering?


----------



## Blue Chrome (Apr 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised. After taking a look at a pic of that bike, I reckon if you're good with an airbrush you might just want to replicate it rather than buying.


----------



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Colnago_ed

which version did you order? 1 of 199 with the fulcrum racing red wheels or the 1 of 60 with the lightweight wheels? the bikes have been in circulation for awhile already....

my friend picked one up with the fulcrum racing red wheels 1 of 199, and there is another one with the lightweight wheels at the LBS....1 of 60 brand new for sale size T53

Good luck on your order....


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

jmoley said:


> Hey Colnago_ed
> 
> which version did you order? 1 of 199 with the fulcrum racing red wheels or the 1 of 60 with the lightweight wheels? the bikes have been in circulation for awhile already....
> 
> ...


I ordered the 1of 60, figured I do have the Racing Zero wheels already, why not getting the Lightweight wheels, 

BTW, I got both Extreme C & 595 Ultra too, had almost 10K miles on the Extreme C & only 1K on the 595 Ultra


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Is the Ferrari 60th more like a regular C-50 or more like an Extreme Power or Extreme C ?


----------



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

ferrari CF6 bikes are based off the extreme power frame.

its listed in the colnago website.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Called Veltec today, they told me my bike is almost here , may be another week or two 

I keep my fingers crossed


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

We have our first scheduled for delivery next week, then another the week after. Everything coming to us was sold long ago.


----------



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

colnago_ed said:


> Called Veltec today, they told me my bike is almost here , may be another week or two
> 
> I keep my fingers crossed


congrats.....! great news! do post some pictures once she is assembled and ready to rock.

btw, if you can.... care to do a colnago extreme C vs LOOK 595 comparison on your side?


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

*it's finally here*



colnago_ed said:


> anyone get Ferrari 60th bike yet ? I ordered mine back in Aug last yr. still waiting on it. :mad2: jsut wondering if anybody getting his/her bike yet.


:thumbsup: sorry for the crappy pictures , will take some more outdoor


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, now I need a napkin to clean up all this drool all over the place. That is a beautiful bike. I can't get permission from the wife for one of those yet, but at least I did get permission for the C50 in ST01 this Christmas. Asking for the Colnago/Ferrari, even if it is based upon the EP, would probably be pushing it.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

OMG!!!!!! Do you "dare" ride it, or do you donate it to the local art gallery? Your impressions on the ride would be awesome please.......


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Interesting that it is #1 of 60, as ours says the very same thing. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

jm3 said:


> Interesting that it is #1 of 60, as ours says the very same thing. Hmmmmmm.


it's 1 of 60 ,,, not the #1 of 60  

all 60 of them are the same " 1 of 60 "


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

I figured - typical Colnago. It's very deceptive, and should not be done on limited edition bikes.


----------

